
Are we heading for a human-powered future? - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/science/08/01/Human.power/index.html
======
cperciva
No. You think growing corn so that we can burn it to generate electricity (or
to generate ethanol so that we can burn that to power automobiles) is
inefficient? Humans are _far_ less efficient at converting fuel to work than
electrical power plants or automobiles are.

------
milwaukeegreeny
"Human Powered Future"?

That's what the movie "Matrix" was all about.

Definitely don't want that.

